# <solved>trying to install wireless

## bnorthcutt

im trying to install wireless on my laptop.  this is my third attemp and it has failed again. can anyone point me the right way?

this is what i have so far

computer info

acer travelmate 4000

pentium-m

lspci

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

emerge wpa_supplicant

also i dont know if this right? is it wlan0, eth1. i have not linked them in rc-update because i dont know what to use i get nothing with iwconfig

/etc/conf.d/net

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D "

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

dmesg

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:04.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

when i type this at the command line

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

i get this 

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: No such device

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCGIFINDEX]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

i think thats about it. if you need anymore iformation just let me know. thank you in advance.Last edited by bnorthcutt on Thu May 25, 2006 8:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Did you emerge firmware?

```
emerge =net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4
```

----------

## bnorthcutt

no, ill try that. can it be net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0? or is 2.4 better

----------

## dgaffuri

 *bnorthcutt wrote:*   

> no, ill try that. can it be net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0? or is 2.4 better

 

Your driver version needs 2.4, as you can see from the error message.

----------

## bnorthcutt

it seems to be working better but i still get this error

bnorthct bnorthct # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: No such device

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCGIFINDEX]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: No such device

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

i dont know what the device name is. i have tried wlan0, eth1 nothing

----------

## dgaffuri

Post ifconfig -a and iwconfig output

----------

## bnorthcutt

```
bnorthct bnorthct # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:7B:EB:09

          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5047 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2625 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3547785 (3.3 Mb)  TX bytes:449085 (438.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:6

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```
bnorthct bnorthct # iwconfig

bash: iwconfig: command not found 
```

i dont know why iwconfig command prints that. every thing looks pretty good now when it boots up.Last edited by bnorthcutt on Thu May 25, 2006 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Are you sure that you don't have other errors in dmesg about ipw2200? Check that the module is loaded with lsmod (ipw2200 is built as a module, isn't it?). If it's not there try to load it with

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

and check dmesg again.

----------

## bnorthcutt

this is the dmesg

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 1

0

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:04.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5   

```

i

it looks like the modprobe failed.  this what i get when i lsmod and modprobe iwp2200

```
bnorthct bnorthct # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bnorthct bnorthct # modprobe ipw2200

FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.
```

i know i built iwp2200 in the kernelLast edited by bnorthcutt on Thu May 25, 2006 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

I get the same issue - I have to use the ipw2200 ebuild and the 3.0 firmware.

----------

## bnorthcutt

are you using a centrino? yeah its totally weird. because i know i built into kernel. i see it when boots up. i think its my laptop this acer sucks. i have had to many issues just working around the ieee1394 firewire.  for life of me i can not figure this out. i like to have wireless because my company hosting it for our state fair and like to help run test.

----------

## dgaffuri

I think that you've to build it as a module, not compiled in kernel. Just select 'M' instead of '*' aside of IPW 2200 module in make menuconfig. Or as Uberlord said unselect it and emerge the portage version with firmware 3.0.

----------

## UberLord

 *bnorthcutt wrote:*   

> are you using a centrino? yeah its totally weird. because i know i built into kernel.

 

See, I told you how to fix it.

Remove IEEE80211 and IPW from your kernel as it doesn't work on your hardware, rebuild it and install it. Then emerge ipw2200. You'll probably have to run a shell script instructed by the ieee80211 ebuild.

----------

## bnorthcutt

ok im working on it

----------

## bnorthcutt

i went into the kernel and ajusted it. now when i emerge ipw2200 i get this message

```
 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 466, Exitcode 0

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

when i go in the kernel config it will not let deselect the networking stack ieee80211. it insist to be built in or a module. is this because i have it as a pentium-m in the processor type or in the CFLAGS? should i make the processor type pentium3 and CFLAGS?

----------

## dgaffuri

No, it's selected by something else. I cannot check now, but go on the option and press help, you should see it.

----------

## bnorthcutt

sweet i found it, ok back to working on it, thnak you

----------

## bnorthcutt

thank you for all the help. you guys rock. i finally see the eth1 in iwconfig list so i guess now its just fine tuning.  is like that for every wireless card? again thank you so much.

----------

